# Abandoned baby bird! Help



## ilovepets (Aug 8, 2011)

There is an abandoned baby sparrow at the barn. It has been in a corner since the morning and it's crop is empty. It had feathers coming in that at are half opened. I would like to feed it but I am not sure what. Help!! hatchlings have also been dropping out of the nests all the time. why is this happening?


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Abandoned*

If you can secure a box or basket yogurt cup with drainage holes high enough in tree to avoid predators and place any babies that fall out in the container. They start with crop milk and switch to things like meal worms that can be gotten at pet store. Remove head of meal worm so it will not clamp on chicks throat and leave in a container to help parents if some tragedy has happened.
Check for a bird rescue nearby. It is heroic to try to save a baby but many do not make it with out a parent or experience staff at a rescue. Watch to see if parents return to feed. Wind /weather may knock chicks out of the nest or even parents if they sense the chick will not live. Try to let parents handle this if possible. Avian vets will often be in contact with bird rescue.
:budgie: Best wishes, Jo Ann


----------



## ISOE (Dec 23, 2013)

I very recently saved a sparrow which was about 3 days old. Birds such as sparrows need protein because they grow so quickly. Sampson (as I call him) is happily living in a friends garden. Pictures would give a clearer view on your sparrows situation/predicament. I fed him on special soaked formulated pellet (not available in stores unfortunately..) and defrosted pinkie maggots ( they aren't like the 'hollow' mealworms you get in shops, they have more substance and are a perfect size for sparrows.)

Crop milk is only usually produced by doves and pigeons, and flamingos, I think. 

Sorry I'm not more help as the stuff I fed him we already had at my workplace and you have to order online if you want them. However, look up sparrow handrearing as there are a few really good articles out there, such as starling talk.com. There's also growth pictures so you can see how old your sparrow is.


----------



## Mazz (Jul 17, 2013)

It's best to find a rehabber in your area. This is a good place to start. http://www.wildcarebayarea.org/site/DocServer/11-30-10_correction.html?docID=381#ma


----------



## ilovepets (Aug 8, 2011)

he was in the hay loft of the barn in the corner between to studs. it is warm up there and grudging by how there is nothing in the crop, i don't think the parents are feeding him. i don't have any wild animals rehab places near me. so its either i feed him or he dies.

many people say to use dog/cat food and applesauce and sometimes an egg. is this ok? it seems to work for other people?


----------



## ISOE (Dec 23, 2013)

It's probably not the worst thing to feed him.. Also, baby birds need to be fed like clockwork, at certain times. So keep this in mind if you have work/school..


----------



## ilovepets (Aug 8, 2011)

i am graduated and i only work at the barn in the morning. i will probably have my friend at the barn also help since she took some days off from work. he is a little younger than a fledgling. his feathers are half pins and his belly and butt don't have feathers, how old do you think he is and how long do i have to hand feed him?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I have raised a baby sparrow, I used Lafeber's Instant Nutri-Start Baby Bird Formula along with very small pieces of lean meat. It is a big commitment as they need to be fed about every 20-30 minutes depending on the age ( you don't feed overnight as they would not be fed in the nest overnight.) If you are going to attempt it make sure you do not overfill the crop, you will be able to see it's contents as you feed the bird. Also the mixture should be at a certain temperature, if you buy the product it tells you what to do. If you find a wildlife rehabber some of them will not take sparrows because they are not a native species to the USA. That's how I ended up raising one as the wildlife places would not take her.


----------

